# Hello from East Anglia



## Halcyon

Hiya

I'm Lisa.

I've bred and shown Fancy Rats for 23 years now but I did start off first with mice and showed them for a while in 85/86 at LSCMRC until rats took over.

Last year I decided to start up with some mice again after my short break  and Dave Self kindly set me up with some Creams.

I hadnt realised how much I would enjoy my mice and I am loving having them and breeding them. Unfortunately my F1's are currently refusing to produce any offspring - which is a real shame, but I was so glad to find this forum this evening and have found it really interesting to read 

So hullo everyone 

L x


----------



## ian

Hello,

Nice to see another (sort of) local. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Halcyon

sorry I was a bit vague about where I am 

I'm in Lowestoft, Suffolk - pretty much almost in the North Sea  

L x


----------



## SarahC

Hello


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Lisa, welcome to our forum


----------



## sommy

Bonjourno and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Cait

Hi and welcome


----------



## dangermouse

hiyas


----------



## stace_m

Hey Nice to meet you


----------



## daisy

hiya, like Ian said, we're (almost) local!!


----------

